# Missing On Loan, 15.2hh Friesian Gelding-Kent Area



## MHOL (15 June 2010)




----------



## ischa (22 June 2010)

im in kent , and have 3 friesians so will keep my eyes and ears open ,have you contacted fhagbi etc to give them details they amy be able to help specialy if he gets sold on and they try and register him if hes fps reg with the papers


----------

